# eyelet lace



## Roquina

Hola Amigos:
Estoy haciendo una traducción de antropología y quisiera saber cual es la traducción correcta de "*eyelet lace*" en este contexto:

"The cholitas who arrive to sing and dance for the fiesta bring huge bundles of clothing: blouses of *eyelet lace*, slips also trimmed with eyelet, bowler hats, embroidered shawls, and full pleated skirts called polleras—a different outfit for each day of dancing."

Gracias por su ayudal.

Roquina


----------



## andre luis

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=74141

My try:
Blusa con detalles de ojetes ...


----------



## Roquina

Andre Luis,
Te agradezco por tu respuesta, pero en Perú la palabra "ojete" no se usa para describir prendas de vestir.  También tiene una connotación un poco grosera.

Tal vez con detalles de ojalillos sonaría mejor, pero no estoy del todo segura que esta es la traducción correcta, en este caso.

Saludos,


----------



## k-in-sc

hahahaa ojetes ....
XD
maybe
tela calada tipo broderie, tela calada tipo tira bordada ...


----------



## Roquina

Hola K-in-Sc,

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. 
"tira bordada"  y tela calada tipo broderie me parecen super bien.
Gracias de nuevo.
R


----------



## eli-chi

Tal vez "blusas de encaje calado".


----------



## k-in-sc

Would that mean embroidered cotton fabric, rather than what we normally think of as lace?


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> Would that mean embroidered cotton fabric, rather than what we normally think of as lace?


Yes, k-in-sc. 

P.S. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lace

 Creo que, en tal caso, sería "con tiras de encaje calado".  Había pensado antes en algo como "broderie anglaise"


----------



## k-in-sc

That must be the way to say it then, I didn't really have much faith in the other suggestions!!
Thanks!


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> That must be the way to say it then, I didn't really have much faith in the other suggestions!!
> Thanks!


¡Me dejaste pensando!  Fui a la wiki y lo puse como P.S. en el post anterior.


----------



## k-in-sc

What I'm talking about is this:
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=eyelet fabric&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi
Especially this:
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1&ei=uxvqS6uaGML58Ab1xsXlDg







Just so we're all on the same page!


----------



## eli-chi

For me, that would be "broderie".  In Spanish, we say "broderí".


----------



## k-in-sc

What were you talking about, then?
:-S

Here's something trimmed with eyelet:


----------



## eli-chi

Dado que el tema es de antropología, pensé en cuando los encajes bordados o calados se hacían a mano... con agujas de coser, ganchillos, bolillos, etc.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, it says eyelet, and that's eyelet. Nothing else I know of is called eyelet ...


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> Well, it says eyelet, and that's eyelet. Nothing else I know of is called eyelet ...


Para mí esos adornos son tiras caladas bordadas.
Si se trata de una tela que es calada y bordada, broderie.
El enlace que puse a wikipedia (aparece como Lace) lo llamaría encaje.


----------



## Roquina

Hola Amigos,
En el caso de referencia definitivamente es blusas con tiras caladas bordadas.
Blusas de broderie, seria en el caso que toda la blusa esté confeccionada con esa tela.

K-in-sc  está en lo correcto.

Saludos,


----------

